# Mandibular defect



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 4, 2011)

How do you code mandibular defect?


----------



## mahalakshmiv (Jan 5, 2011)

*Mandibular Defect*

We cannot reach the code for Mandibular defect directly in ICD-9-CM.In such case we can derive from Disese or Disorder bone specified NEC as 733.99.Hope i am correct.


----------



## Sanjith (Jan 5, 2011)

If the mandibular defect is of congenital one, use the code 756.0 and if the defect is acquired one, use the code 738.8. Hope this helps you.


----------

